

Show HN: I Made a Website to Crowdsource the Best WFH Excuses - christinang89
http://wfh.ninja/

======
wyc
Would love to see the culture change to require excuses to come in to the
office instead. :)

------
mettamage
I know a rhetorics teacher at my uni who will marvel at this idea! Seriously,
for practical rhetoric teachers this site will provide a good segway into the
rhetorics of excuses and to a lesser extent ethics.

~~~
christinang89
i actually noticed a lot of people downvoting "excuses" and decided to switch
the positions of the vote up and down buttons. Previously, the vote up was on
the left and down on the right. I'm curious to see if the votes will now swing
the other way ;)

~~~
seba_dos1
Probably not. I have "downvoted" bunch of them to just see the next one, until
I realized that I'm really downvoting them.

~~~
selmo
I did the exact same thing...Now I feel bad because I down voted some awesome
ones.

------
therobot24
i kept clicking and clicking, where's the payoff? it'd be nice to have a
button to see a chart of most popular, least popular, etc

~~~
christinang89
fwiw, i just added a badge next to each quote to show the points... hope to
build a summary page soon :)

~~~
therobot24
i like it. simple and effective.

------
prawn
For anyone who doesn't recognise the term and is too lazy to click through,
WFH = working from home.

------
stephenr
This is not the sort of thing that helps the Remote working movement in the
slightest. If anything it reinforces the negative connotations management
types already have about remote working.

------
ultrafez
This has to be the simplest React app I've seen yet :)

(not having a go - just made me chuckle!)

~~~
christinang89
:) i had fun building it! slightly off tangent though, building it via flask
backend was a pain. on hindsight, i'd probably have used node instead.

~~~
viraptor
Why was it a pain?

------
miralabs
this reminds me of
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ballard/bofh/bofhserver.pl](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~ballard/bofh/bofhserver.pl)

------
phantom_oracle
I added mine but can't keep track of it.

If anyone sees 1 about office hygiene and taking a dump, please share the URL,
as I think it is quite valid and would like to track its progress.

~~~
christinang89
Here you go - [http://wfh.ninja/?quoteId=150](http://wfh.ninja/?quoteId=150)
:)

~~~
phantom_oracle
you're a superstar!

Edit: Looks like I'm down to -1 now. I think either bots are randomly pressing
buttons, your voting is rigged (or ran()dom) or my suggestion just sucked :)

Nice work building it though.

~~~
christinang89
I did notice a few ips voting excessively. I don't think they are bots,
probably just trolls. I should implement ip limits.

I had too much faith in the Internet - Evidently I'm wrong :p

~~~
kdevrou
Giving visitors a vote button will shake your faith in the internet. Giving
unregistered visitors a text field that doesn't require approval before being
listed, that's just downright dangerous! :P

~~~
christinang89
it actually requires approval before it is shown to others ;) making it seem
like it was listed when u submit it is a "feel good" thing. of course, if
users figure out the quoteid of the specific submission, it is still publicly
available. its all in the name of fun :)

------
bencxr
interesting to see how some of these have received huge numbers of downvotes..
e.g. this one: [http://wfh.ninja/?quoteId=7](http://wfh.ninja/?quoteId=7)

